# 2 - 3yr old Angel is looking for a new home [home found again!]



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi!

My name is Angel and i'm around 2 - 3yrs old.
I'm very lovable and don't mind other cats and tolerate dogs.
I had to leave my previous home because my owners
were moving and could not take me with them.
If you can give me a loving stable home then please
contact my carers at....
[email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Angel is now rehomed. She has gone
off to live with a doctor and his family.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Angel is looking again through no fault of her own.


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

i love the cats with faint brown marks around the mouth... my very best wishes to her.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

She's lovely! I've met her a couple of times now and she's so affectionate, even towards strangers ! =)


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Angel has found a home in the best place possible.
New mummy & daddy are members of this forum. 
I'm sure they will make their self known. 
She is going along with Bruno.


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Aw, that's lovely news. Let me know if you get any girl kittens come your way. My parents are near to you - they could always drive her down! :smile5:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

happyinyournappy said:


> Aw, that's lovely news. Let me know if you get any girl kittens come your way. My parents are near to you - they could always drive her down! :smile5:


Kitten season is just around the corner so i'm
sure it won't be too long before we get some.
It's just lovely when some of the older ones get loving
homes too.


----------



## kd80 (Nov 8, 2009)

hey, me my partner and our little girl are going to be the proud new owners of this stunning lady along with lil bruno, we'll be collecting them next week and cant wait  more people should addopt, the kats whiskers is doing a great job and has some gorgeous cats, keep it up


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so pleased for you! xxx


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

That's lovely.

And I know, Purrrrfect that it's great to give older cats a home - we homed our boy a year ago when he was roughly four, but I'd just like to see a bundle of fluff or four this time and choose one for us, or as happened when I was younger, allow myself to be chosen by the kitten. Soppy I know. :blush2:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Sadly Angel could not be taken by the family
who arranged to adopt her as their circumstances
had changed. 

But i have excellent news, she has just gone off to
her new home along with an adorable black male called To-To.
I love happy endings.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Angel is back looking again.  
The wife developed an allergy so had
to bring her back along with ToTo.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I would have loved to offer Angel a home but she looks far too alike my baby Misha whom I just lost and it would be too painful.

Paws crossed that she finds a home soon


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

What a run of bad luck for Angel! Poor paws.  She looks adorable and I hope she will find a loving new home soon!

I so wish I could take her but we already have three.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I've got somebody possibly interested. Don't hold your breath but I'm going to send them the info now & send them over to you at the shelter !!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

fluffosaur said:


> I've got somebody possibly interested. Don't hold your breath but I'm going to send them the info now & send them over to you at the shelter !!


Thank you hunni, Iv'e had an email off a lady this morning.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

That's brill, fingers crossed !


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Angel is off to her new home on Friday.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Yippeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats good to read bless her she is lovely


----------

